# Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?



## Q!...deluxe (21. Juli 2012)

*Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?*

Hi@ ALL

ich habe folgendes Poblem, und zwar will ich einen (zugegeben recht alten) Sony Bravia (KDL-40U2000) über ein HDMI-Kabel als Bildschirm an meiner GTX580 benutzen. Nun ist es so, dass bei 1920x1080 überhaupt kein Bild ausgegeben wird, was ich nicht verstehe da das Gerät ja "HD-Ready" sein soll. Stellt man die Auflösung 480p 670x460 ein kommt zwar ein Bild, klar und ohne flimmern aber mal ehrlich, in der Auflösung Zocken, da kann ich auch meinen alten Gameboy wieder rausholen...

Ich habe hier: Sony : Technische Daten für KDL-40U2000 | KDL-40U2000 - Technische Daten recherchiert dass der TV eine Auflösung von 1366 x 768 haben soll. Die kann ich auch einstellen

aber dann "läuft" das Bild quasi von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm, egal ob ich 25,29 oder 30Hz einstelle. Hab auch schon im nVidia-Treiber mit "Multi-Dispay-Leistungsmodus" ect herumexperimentiert, keine Änderung.

Wieß hier irgendwer wie man das abstellen kann?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?*

Laut Anleitung steht beim HDMI-Eingang:

Das bedeutet das 1366x768 nicht unterstützt wird.
Du muß aus den obigen Auflösungen eine wählen und hoffen das der TV sie richtig umsetzt.

Oder du nimmst den VGA-Eingang und eine der dort angebotenen Auflösungen.
Laut Anleitung max. 1280x768 mit 60Hz


----------



## linolium (21. Juli 2012)

Nur mal als Info:
HDready heißt NICHT 1.080x1920 Pixel sondern 720x1280! 
Außerdem kann es sein, dass der Bildschirm nicht schnell genug (fps) ist für die Ausgabe. 
Full HD kannst du knicken
Sorry


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?*



linolium schrieb:


> Außerdem kann es sein, dass der Bildschirm nicht schnell genug (fps) ist für die Ausgabe.


 
Was soll das mit den Synch-Problemen und den möglichen Formaten zu tun haben 
Es geht nicht ums gamen sondern darum erstmal eine korrekte Anzeige des Bildes zustande zu bekommen.


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?*

Er schrieb was von zocken. Und davon kann man bei nem TV nur abraten. Der Inputlag ist selbst für Strategiespiele schon zu hoch. Wenn die Maus immer so 0,3 Sek verspätet sich bewegt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Er schrieb was von zocken. Und davon kann man bei nem TV nur abraten. Der Inputlag ist selbst für Strategiespiele schon zu hoch. Wenn die Maus immer so 0,3 Sek verspätet sich bewegt


 
Vorher möcte er aber sicher ein Bild in einer "normalen" Auflösung bekommen.
Darum gings in seiner Frage.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (22. Juli 2012)

Richtig,zocken kann ich ja auf meinem pc moni. Ich wöllte einfach erstmal ein vernünftiges Bild angezeigt bekommen. Ich frag mich nur warum 480p bei 25Hz super funktioniert aber 720p nicht...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sony TV via HDMI als Monitor verwenden, Problem: Bild "läuft" von unten nach oben über den Bildschirm. Was machen?*

Versuchs einfach per VGA mit *1280x768 mit 60 Hz* wie es in der Anleitung steht.
Bei der geringen Auflösung ist eine analoge Signalübertragung noch tragbar


----------

